
The U.S. Postal Service Is a Threat to Your Life - ajoy
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/08/29/the-u-s-postal-service-is-a-medical-catastrophe
======
dTal
Clickbait title. HTML title is:

"The Disruptions and Delays of the U.S. Postal Service Are a Medical
Catastrophe"

